# Tarragona, roman capital of Spain



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow! great to see these remnants from the Roman Empire.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Indeed. When I see places like Tortosa I just weep. Imagine if that horrible war was not fought. So much heritage built up over centuries was destroyed in an instance.

Thanks again for the travel report Buho!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks to all of you :wink2:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Sabater medical center, it was built in 1914, with egyptian decoration.














































The most famous modernist building in Tortosa, casa Bau. It was made in 1912.














































An alley.










The old baroque convent of Sant Joan.










Garden square close to the Royal College.










The walls.










Now, some pics are not mine. Jesus convent, good loking inside. Pic from Monertirs Puntcat.



















Santa Clara convent, still cloister. Gothic 14th century cloister. Pic from Monestirs Puntcat.










And the ruins of a 14th hospitalary church.










And this are pastissets! Really good, with a sweet pumpkin filling.










And close to Tortosa, just 30 km away, there is de Ebro delta. It's a big area where the farmers plant rice, migratory birds... 










*The end!*


----------

